# Custom Garment T-Shirt Design



## DriverInc (Jan 17, 2006)

I have given up on trying to find a t-shirt brand. Instead I'm picking the route of getting a company to custom design my t-shirt with size, color, material etc.

Since I'm fairly new to the clothing industry, does anybody have any advice on how I contact these apparel manufacturers? What info to supply them etc? Just want to here the experience of others who went through it...any advice/opinions/info you can pass down would be great!

Thanks


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Custom Shirt Design*



DriverInc said:


> Instead I'm picking the route of getting a company to custom design my t-shirt [...] Since I'm fairly new to the clothing industry


This is my personal opinion only, but I don't think these two things are very compatible. Getting blanks manufactured from scratch isn't that easy, and if you don't know _exactly_ what you want (and why!) there's not much point. If you go to a manufacturer without knowing everything inside out you'll just end up combining a few preferences of yours with the suggestions of the factory on what would be a good idea... and come to a standard blank that they've already made dozens of times before.

How many different styles in how many different brands have you personally sampled so far? I would be concerned that if you've given up on that with no result, you may be inclined to give up on getting t-shirts custom made. Obviously there's the possibility that you've already tried dozens upon dozens, in which case you evidently have no choice but to custom make. If I was you I'd want to be sure before going down that path though - there's no point creating that much work for yourself this early in the process.

As to how... if you are looking for US manufacture companies like Alternative Apparel, American Apparel and Royal Apparel will custom make garments for you if you're dealing in sufficient quantities. Offshore... throw a dart at a list of suppliers and hope for the best.

It's my personal opinion that custom cut & sew is best left until you've developed some industry experience (through actual sales, and preferably over time).


----------



## DriverInc (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Custom Shirt Design*

Thanks for the post.

Well I'm looking for hiphop style shirts and I couldn't find many except for ProClub which I do not like. I don't know much about the materials, however I bought a t-shirt from a store that is the fabricate and size I want....so wouldn't they just design me the shirt I'm supplying?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Custom Shirt Design*

You can read more about the custom garment ordering process in this cool thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=2695&highlight=garment


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Custom Shirt Design*

What you need to investigate is who made the blank for the shirt that you bought from that store. If there is no clue on the tag, then find out which company decorated that shirt and try to contact them to find out who made the blank. I'm not sure if this is possible, but that's what I would try to do.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> What you need to investigate is who made the blank for the shirt that you bought from that store. If there is no clue on the tag,


That's a good point. If you can find the RN number in the tag in the neckline, then you might be able to find the manufacturer for that shirt (which would probably make it easier to get the same blanks)


----------



## FIG51 (Apr 28, 2006)

There are many more hip hop style shirts than proclub such as Shaka, Pro 5, Johnson, etc...


----------



## DriverInc (Jan 17, 2006)

FIG51 said:


> There are many more hip hop style shirts than proclub such as Shaka, Pro 5, Johnson, etc...


Hey Fig5, do you have links to these companies?? Thanks


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I think it has been mentioned before that Shaka and Pro5 have no RN numbers and are possibly relabels. Maybe even of ProClub.

I just got 2 dozen from www.wholesaledirectusa.com

They have sizes up to 8XL.

They carry 2 brands: Hood and SAAD. They didn't have the hood in the sizes and colors that I wanted, so I got white SAAD's in 2XL and 3XL.

Their sizes are tall t's, and the quality is pretty good. I think the Hood is better, so I'm going to get some of those when they have my size (next month).


----------



## FIG51 (Apr 28, 2006)

So I don't but I know where they are located if that helps?


----------



## leonparker7890 (8 mo ago)

very well explained!


----------

